# Turtle Jugging



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I set out a dozen bank lines and jugs trying for a few snapping turtles.
After 2 days only a couple under size snappers and a couple leather backs.
I want to try that garden hose trick for cleaning them I saw on U-Tube.
It's been a few years since I've had any turtle in the freezer. I sure miss some fried turtle legs or good turtle soup.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Where are you setting the jugs for them? I always jug fish for catfish, but not turtles.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Are You still allowed to jug for them now there's a size limit?
I was told You couldn't use jugs any more


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I've read the rules and it sounds to me like you can still set (bank Lines) jugs for turtle.
This is my method - I use a heavy wire leader 15"-19" , hook on one end, the other end tied to a collar of a pop 2 liter or handle of milk 1/2 gal jug with a 10'-15' length of para cord (500lb) looped and tied.

I'll either tie it to a branch/limb or drive a steel rod as a anchor to the bank.
You may need to write your name, # + Address on tape and place on jug to meet the Ohio rules depending on where your jugging.

I use road kill ground hog, deer shank, bloody beef neck meat as bait. I'll let it set in the sun a day to stink it up. It's tuff and stays on the hook.

I've always seen when you have a turtle caught he'll come out of the water onto the bank to fight the hook. I check my lines twice a day and only stay in one spot for 2 day's max before moving. Small ponds close to creeks or streams are best it seems. Surprisingly a lot of good looking places don't
have snapping turtles and you may catch some nice cat's. It's a fun thing to do while the fishing gets slow in the heat of summer.


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

We just noodle the turtles. surprisingly, many of the best places to noodle for snappers are pretty small creeks


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I used to noodle for them when I was Young, We would always hit up Federal Creek in Amesville


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Just as a update on here - I got 7 turtles in 5 days jugging bank lines.
6 of them were 16"-19" - real nice.
That U-Tube trick with the garden hose to clean turtles didn't work as good as
it seems. The time it took to do it still left a bunch of skinning. There is nothing easy about cleaning turtle. After you clean 7 turtles the last thing you want to do is eat turtle 

BUT - I have several nice frozen packs to either fry or soup up later in the fall.
I dam sure wouldn't want a job cleaning turtle. I wouldn't last 2 days


----------



## lacywbosu2 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have turtle hunted for over thirty years. With the new 13" shell minimum, I could count on one hand the turtles that would have been big enough to keep. I hate to think of all the work setting and running lines only to catch a 15lb. turtle that is an inch or two short with a one inch hook imbedded in its neck. Cut the line and let it die from infection and suffer. Therefore, I have not set the first line. We are a small bunch that hunt and love to eat this species. Our voices are small and I see nothing happening to change the regs. Why 13", why? Shortage of turtles, no. 10" turtle can feed two people. I just don't get it.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

lacywbosu2 said:


> I have turtle hunted for over thirty years. With the new 13" shell minimum, I could count on one hand the turtles that would have been big enough to keep. I hate to think of all the work setting and running lines only to catch a 15lb. turtle that is an inch or two short with a one inch hook imbedded in its neck. Cut the line and let it die from infection and suffer. Therefore, I have not set the first line. We are a small bunch that hunt and love to eat this species. Our voices are small and I see nothing happening to change the regs. Why 13", why? Shortage of turtles, no. 10" turtle can feed two people. I just don't get it.


I will go + 10 on that one....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Used to put out some bank lines also till the new rules started. I'd just set till I got 5 to7 then pull the lines. Really enjoyed eating them.
Asked about the new rules at this springs fish&game hearings and all I was told was that there looking at them.


----------



## lacywbosu2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> I will go + 10 on that one....


















Really, can anyone tell the difference of a turtle being 12 in. or 13 in. before they shoot it with a bow? Normal hook, what's that? Painted with a chemical to prevent rust or stainless steel, whatever. Why doesn't the "all knowing" ODNR specify? Exactly my point, they have not put the proper regs. in place. You can not catch and release turtles like you do fish. Is their a shortage of turtles? No Does a ten inch turtle provide substantial meat, yes. Of the states bordering Ohio, only Michigan has a size limit on snappers. Ohio hunters were not endangering the amount of turtles. If we were, then put a season limit on them. I spoke with an ODNR biologist that was involved in these regs. three years ago when this 13 inch thing started. I was happy with the implementing of a season. Gave the females time to lay eggs. She told me there was not really enough meat on a turtle smaller than 13 in. was the reason. That is hog of a turtle over 20lbs. to get that big. She had never ate or hunted turtles either.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lacywbosu2 said:


> I have turtle hunted for over thirty years. With the new 13" shell minimum, I could count on one hand the turtles that would have been big enough to keep. I hate to think of all the work setting and running lines only to catch a 15lb. turtle that is an inch or two short with a one inch hook imbedded in its neck. Cut the line and let it die from infection and suffer. Therefore, I have not set the first line. We are a small bunch that hunt and love to eat this species. Our voices are small and I see nothing happening to change the regs. Why 13", why? Shortage of turtles, no. 10" turtle can feed two people. I just don't get it.


exactly, i havent set lines yet this year either. but i have no meat, so sooner or later im going too.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

lacywbosu2 said:


> Really, can anyone tell the difference of a turtle being 12 in. or 13 in. before they shoot it with a bow? Normal hook, what's that? Painted with a chemical to prevent rust or stainless steel, whatever. Why doesn't the "all knowing" ODNR specify? Exactly my point, they have not put the proper regs. in place. You can not catch and release turtles like you do fish. Is their a shortage of turtles? No Does a ten inch turtle provide substantial meat, yes. Of the states bordering Ohio, only Michigan has a size limit on snappers. Ohio hunters were not endangering the amount of turtles. If we were, then put a season limit on them. I spoke with an ODNR biologist that was involved in these regs. three years ago when this 13 inch thing started. I was happy with the implementing of a season. Gave the females time to lay eggs. She told me there was not really enough meat on a turtle smaller than 13 in. was the reason. That is hog of a turtle over 20lbs. to get that big. She had never ate or hunted turtles either.


I think you may have misunderstood my +10. I agree 10 times over with you on this 13 in. rule, it's just putting a whole bunch of turtle through a lot of pain for four or five days before they die of infections in their neck. I haven't set a line since the rule went into affect. Used to use traps but don't have any now.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

I am sure that some research was done before they increased the size limit. There is a reason they raised it whether that he over harvest decreased population or something to do with reproducing. They didn't just wake up one day and say oh hey let's raise the size. Everyone always says oh there are plenty of this or that around until it's too late and then they complain that the animal disappeared


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I think a creel limit would be better. I don't believe in releasing any animal or fish to let die and go to waste.


----------



## harderd07 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sr. Jigger: are you using a galvanized steel wire for the leader?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> I am sure that some research was done before they increased the size limit. There is a reason they raised it whether that he over harvest decreased population or something to do with reproducing. They didn't just wake up one day and say oh hey let's raise the size. Everyone always says oh there are plenty of this or that around until it's too late and then they complain that the animal disappeared


The only complaint that I see in these posts is that a whole bunch of turtles will die with hooks in their throat. I whole heartedly agree with the season so the females can lay their eggs. Just let me know how to keep a 12 in. turtle from swallowing my baited hook


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

OK this is coming from a guy who has never hrvested a turtle. can someone possible PM me about standard practices or how to set turtle lines or jug them. I have never had turtle and have been told that its great and its kinda an bucket list thing for me. I find it very satisfying to try new things when it comes to hunting and fishing for new game. thanks
On the side I didnt realize how much regs are changing in something as small as turle "hunting". I dont even personally know anybody who harvests them.


----------

